# Fibromyalgia and Hashimoto's



## peaches (Sep 29, 2009)

Hey all you out there with the old aches and pains check this out it looks like we're not crazy about all the achey breakeys we feel all the time and now someone's paying attention.

http://www.endocrineweb.com/news/th...tion-between-fibromyalgia-hashimotos-thyroidi

http://chronicfatigue.about.com/b/2010/11/23/thyroid-autoimmunity-fibromyalgia.htm


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I am convinced that much of my fibro symptoms are due to thyroid issues. Hoping to get a doctor to put me on Armour to see if it helps.


----------

